# Memorial Day



## JustBonee (May 26, 2017)

History of the day,  and how and where it began. 

Memorial Day, originally called Decoration Day, is a day of remembrance for those who have died in service of the United States of America. Over two dozen cities and towns claim to be the birthplace of Memorial Day. While Waterloo N.Y. was officially declared the birthplace of Memorial Day by President Lyndon Johnson in May 1966, it’s difficult to prove conclusively the origins of the day.
Regardless of the exact date or location of its origins, one thing is clear – Memorial Day was borne out of the Civil War and a desire to honor our dead. It was officially proclaimed on 5 May 1868 by General John Logan, national commander of the Grand Army of the Republic, in his General Order No. 11. “The 30th of May, 1868, is designated for the purpose of strewing with flowers, or otherwise decorating the graves of comrades who died in defense of their country during the late rebellion, and whose bodies now lie in almost every city, village and hamlet churchyard in the land,” he proclaimed. The date of Decoration Day, as he called it, was chosen because it wasn’t the anniversary of any particular battle.
On the first Decoration Day, General James Garfield made a speech at Arlington National Cemetery, and 5,000 participants decorated the graves of the 20,000 Union and Confederate soldiers buried there.

http://www.usmemorialday.org/?page_id=2


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 26, 2017)

"Flags In"

_For more than 60 years, the 3rd U.S. Infantry Regiment (The Old Guard) has honored America's fallen heroes by placing American flags at gravesites for service members buried at both Arlington National Cemetery and the U.S. Soldiers' and Airmen's Home National Cemetery just prior to the Memorial Day weekend. _

_This tradition, known as "Flags in," has been conducted annually since The Old Guard was designated as the Army's official ceremonial unit in 1948. Every available soldier in the 3rd U.S. Infantry Regiment participates, placing small American flags at each headstone and at the bottom of each niche row.

_




_
Within four hours, the soldiers place flags in front of more than 228,000 headstones and at the bottom of about 7,000 niche rows in the cemetery's Columbarium Courts and the Niche Wall. 
_





_Army Chaplains place flags in front of the four memorials and the headstones located on Chaplain's Hill in Section 2. Tomb Sentinels also place flags at the gravesites of the unknown interred at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. Approximately 14,000 flags are placed at the Soldiers' and Airmen's Home National Cemetery. 

All flags are removed after Memorial Day, before each cemetery opens to the public._
　
http://www.arlingtoncemetery.mil/Visit/Events-and-Ceremonies/Ceremonies-and-Traditions/Flags-In


----------



## Robusta (May 26, 2017)

I graduated from Waterloo Senior High.   Waterloo is a very picturesque town in the Finger Lakes of NY.  Memorial day is a big deal in Waterloo with much of the week having one program of another. If you are ever that way, please stop in stay a few days spend money!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE8P4cgopwE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXF9q4TSWbE


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2017)

What a beautiful photograph Bonnie. Very touching. 
I'm so grateful to all of the military for my freedom :rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2017)

Happy 101th Birthday Marine, and Thank You for your service, Dad.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2017)




----------



## debodun (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 27, 2017)

My Dad served his whole adult life in the Navy as a pilot, Captain, and at the Pentagon.

Taps is twenty-four notes. It's a simple melody, 150 years old, that can express our gratitude when words fail.
Taps honors the men and women who have laid down their lives and paid the ultimate sacrifice for the cause of freedom.


----------



## Eric (May 27, 2017)




----------



## IKE (May 27, 2017)

To all my fallen brothers and sisters......You Are Not Forgotten.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2017)

*Flag bearer*

My grandson was selected to be a flag bearer in the Memorial Day Services.  He did a great job.
I think this is a great picture taken by my daughter in law.


----------



## Trade (Sep 10, 2017)

*Youngest US Military casualty of the Vietnam War*

The comment on what the voting age should be reminded me of this.

Semper Fi Dan Bullock



> The one life that U.S. Marine Dan Bullock had to give for his country lasted just 15 years, five months and 17 days.
> 
> The Brooklyn teen, after using a doctored birth certificate to enlist,  became the youngest U.S. casualty of the Vietnam War when he was gunned  down on June 7, 1969.
> 
> ...


----------

